# Those words are English ones and not Spanish ones!



## lazarus1907

Hello everyone,

I have decided to open this thread inspired by a post by ayaram7700, hoping to collect and "expose" words and expressions that people use incorrectly in Spanish just because they look similar to their English counterparts (often with a common etymology), and those foreign ones used, because they seem to be unaware that there is already a word for it. I know Spanish-speaking countries are heavily influenced by English, and they have already incorporated a lot of words. *I will be using the DRAE as a main guideline here*.

Spanish students surely will benefit from these sort of words, but this goes specially for those Spanish-speaking natives who really need to learn their own language even more than the foreigners.

ayaram7700 "promised" to provide us with a long list. I have never been organized enough to compile a list myself, so I will include a few ones as they come to my mind. 

If you have some suggestions, they are more than welcome. Ideally, it would be better to post several at a time (if you have them), rather than posting small irrelevant comments, so we can make this thread as readable and comprehensive as possible. If anyone spots mistakes in someones’s English (including myself), please use personal messages.

Here goes my little list (please don't tell me you use it in your country when I specify "España"):

*Actualmente for "actually"*:It should be "realmente", etc.. "Actualmente" means "nowadays"
*Aplicante for "applicant"*: It should be "solicitante", "postulante" (América). "Aplicante" is not even used; referred to a person it would mean something like "who puts things together", or "who uses things for a purpose".
*Average*: It doesn't exist. It should be "promedio", "término medio"...
*Bizarro for "bizarre"* (España): It should be "raro", "estrafalario"...etc. "Bizarro" means "brave", "generous"!
*Clickear or clickear*: They don't exist. Alternatives are "hacer click", "pinchar", "seleccionar", "pulsar", "oprimir"...
*Comercial for "commercial (TV): *(España) It should be "anuncio (publicitario)". "Comercial" is only used as an adjective. e.g "commercial activities", "business card"...
*Desafortunadamente for "unfortunatelly"*: It is debatable whether this is right or not, so I'll just point out that it is not in the DRAE and I haven't found it in any book of any decent writer so far. Traditionally (¿España?) it used to be "por desgracia", "desgraciadamente".
*Embarazada for "embarrassed"*: It should be something like "sentirse avergonzado", etc (for feel embarrassed). "Embarazada" means "pregnant".
*Evento for "event"* (España): It should be "suceso", "acontecimiento", "prueba"... "Evento" means "thing that happens", "unforeseen happening"
*Eventual for "final/posible"*: It should be "definitivo", etc.. "Eventual" means "temporary", "fortuitous", "possible"...
*Honestidad for "honesty"*: Not entirely wrong, but most of the time people mean "sinceridad", "franqueza". "Honestidad" should normally be translated as "modesty", "decency", "fairness"
*Llamar para atras for "call back"*: It should be "devolver la llamada"; Spanish doesn't have phrasal verbs like those. "llamar para atrás" would be "call turning your body backwards"????
*Link*: What’s wrong with "enlace", "vínculo" or even "eslabón"? (suggestions listed from the most to the least popular)
*Mouse* (España): What's wrong with "ratón"?
*Negligible*: It doesn't exist. It should be "insignificante", "despreciable".
*Realizar for "realize"* (=become aware): It should be "darse cuenta". "Realizar" means "carry out"
*Remover for "remove" *(remover tus zapatos): Except in some particular contexts (=eliminate), It is normally "quitar". "Remover" most of the time means "turn over", "shift around",..etc
*Soporte for "support" *(e.g. soporte técnico): It should be "servicio (técnico)" o "asistencia (técnica)". "Soporte" means "stand", "holder", "(material) support". "Soportar al cliente" means "bear/endure the client" 
*Fuente for "font"*: It should be "fundición" (not very used, sadly), "tipo (de letra)". "fuente" is a "fountain", a "source", a "serving dish".
*Reportar for "report"* (España): It should be "informar", "denunciar".. etc. "Reportar" means "bring", "obtain"...etc
*sensible for "sensible"*: It should be "sensato"
*sensitivo for "sensitive"*: It should be "sensible"
*Tópico for "topic"*: It should be "asunto", "tema". Tópico means "commonplace", "trivial, "cliché"….
*Tuna for "atún" (for eating)* (España): It should be "atún". "Tuna" is a kind of fig (prickly pear)
By the way, I will add your suggestions to this list, unless you tell me otherwise.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Lazarus,

Muy buena idea, 





> but this goes specially for those Spanish-speaking natives who really need to learn their own language even more than the foreigners.


Entonces, no sería mejor que lo explicaras en español, así te entenderían 100 %.

Porque tu lista, y explicación, va mas dirijida al publico "English-spoken".

Saludos!


----------



## heidita

sensitivo for sensitive, should be sensible
sensible for sensible, should be sensato


----------



## aurilla

Shame, shame, shame on all of you who use these words...!


----------



## fenixpollo

You are talking about different sets of words here:

1) False Cognates and words that non-native Spanish speakers often use incorrectly (embarazada, aplicar)
2) Borrowed words that native Spanish speakers use incorrectly (parquear  la troca en la yarda)
3) Spanish words formed that express English ideas (llamar pa'trás)

Do you want to list them all, or just one set?


----------



## RussUS

The following url may be of interest to you. As you likely know, at least here in the US, we refer to the words you describe as "Spanglish." At the web site, go to EEUU (Spanglish) and there is compiled a very large list of words commonly found here in the US among Spanish speakers.

http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/eeuu.htm


----------



## ctos

El _Spanglish_ (el enlace de RussUS) se está convirtiendo en otro idioma que uno tendrá que conocer....


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Mucho thank you, ctos y RussUS, por los link.


----------



## srsh

"To realize" for "Realizar"


----------



## ctos

Yo creía que «impacto» se usa para referirse a un choque, y que es un error usarla para hablar de cualquier _efecto_;sin embargo en Google se encuentra 2,1 milliones de resultados por "el impacto de" y a menos que el mundo se haya vuelto aún más violento de lo parecido no todos pueden relacionarse a las balas. Y ahora la quinta acepción en el DRAE es la de _efecto_. Pues sería esto un "impacto" del inglés, que ha expandido el latín original (en Edwin es 'thrust, dash, strike against').


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot Lazarus for this thread. It deals with false cognates (a term that I find more suitable instead of what is commonly referred to as false friend which I find inapprpriate). These are errors of foreigners who study Spanish - myself included.

I am making a list of words used commonly and mistakenly. The ones in caps and in bold are words mistaken, the ones in lower case and italics are the correct ones and the words enclosed in parentheses are the meanings in English:

*Asistir* for _ayudar_ (to assist, aid or help)
*Realizar* for _darse_ _cuenta_ (to realize)
*Atender* for _asistir _(to attend)
*Eventual* for _final/posible_ (eventual)
*Constipado* for _estreñido_ (constipated)
*Éxito* for _salida _(exit)
*Pretender *for _fingir_ (to pretend)
*Recordar* for _grabar_ (to record)
*Blanco* for _vacío/en blanco_ (blank)
*Embarazada* for _avergonzada_ (embarrassed)
*Lectura* for _conferencia/sesión_ (lecture)
*Cuestión* for_ pregunta_ (question)
*Decepción* for _engaño_ (deception)
*Resumir* for _reanudar_ (resume)
*Preservativo* for _conservante_ (preservative)

Just a little reminder though - there is no English word *honestity*. You may have referred to *honesty*.

Which brings to mind some Spanish native speakers learning English. Some errors in translating:

*Memoricize* in lieu of memorize and their derivatives such as analyze, etc.
*Despective* in lieu of _derogatory_.
*Aportations* in lieu of _contributions_.
*Consecution* in lieu of _attainment/achievement._
*Disparate* in lieu _nonsense_ (not very common though)
*Constipation* in lieu of _cold or runny nose_


----------



## Hidrocálida

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I
> *"Bizarro" for "bizarre"* (España): It should be "raro", "extrafalario".estrafalario..etc. "Bizarro" means "brave", "generous"
> Gracias a todos muy interesante y educativo
> Me confiesto culpable del uso indebido de una que otra palabra


----------



## Hidrocálida

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> *Asistir* for _ayudar_ (to assist, aid or help)
> 
> *RAE*
> *Asistir
> 4.**tr. **Socorrer, favorecer ,ayudar*
> 
> http://www.rae.es/
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hmmm. No lo sabía.  Gracias Hidro.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> *Atender* for _asistir _(to attend)



*atender* 
I _verbo transitivo_ to attend to, help
_(una solicitud)_ to agree to
    II _vi (escuchar)_ to pay attention [*a,* to]

 - Diccionario Espasa Concise: Español-Inglés English-Spanish
© Espasa-Calpe, S.A., Madrid 2000


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> *Lectura* for _conferencia/sesión_ (lecture)



Según el DRAE sí se decía:

* 9.* f. desus. En las universidades, tratado o materia que un catedrático o maestro explica a sus discípulos.


----------



## sua ana

"Actualmente" for "actually;" it should be "ahora," "en realidad."


----------



## Cracker Jack

Residente Calle 13 me he referido al verbo *asistir *que quiere decir *estar presente* en una reunión o en inglés *''To attend a meeting''* or *''to be bodily or physically present in a certain setting''* Lo que te has puesto pertenece al significado ''*hacer caso - to attend to, entertain, pay attention to, heed*.''

Algunos angloparlantes se suelen equivocar de este verbo. En vez de decir ''Voy a asistir la clase,'' se dice ''Voy a atender la clase.''


----------



## ctos

Oí una vez una palabra muy bonita para refirirse a los "programas" de ordenador, y no fue "aplicación" que también lleva influencia del inglés. En el DRAE la de la informática es tan solo la undécima acepción de "programa", sin embargo se ve bien difundida.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

¿Es esta frase spanglish?

_pero yo baso mi teoría en lo que *enduro *durante el día.

_¿Cuántos dirían que sí sin buscarlo primero en el diccionario?


----------



## Hidrocálida

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> *Pretender *for _fingir_ (to pretend)
> 
> *
> pretender fingir simular aparentar  son sinònimos
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/pretender
> 
> *lo de pretender me dejò pensando porque  si es muy usada como sinònimo de fingir (al menos aqui en Mèxico)*
> Saludos
> 
> *


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola Hidro.  Me refiero a pretender - aspirar, intentar u obtener algo en el siguiente sentido según RAE:

*pretender**.*(Del lat. _praetendĕre_).*1.* tr. Querer ser o conseguir algo.*2.* tr. Hacer diligencias para conseguir algo.*3.* tr. Dicho de una persona: Cortejar a otra.


----------



## ctos

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Spanish students surely will benefit from these sort of words, but this goes specially for those Spanish-speaking natives who really need to learn their own language even more than the foreigners.


As a speaker of English I too will be paying close attention, because I am probably susceptible to anything that sounds English, whether by meaning or structure.

«Endurar» existe pero sí la tuve que buscar. En Google creo que puede notarse que se suele usar más como nombre o cosa que como verbo...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

I think we have two different issues here.

1.) Words that sound or look just like English ones but which have a different meaning like *embarazada *and *embarrassed*. Natives don't say *Estoy embarazada* and mean *I'm embarrassed*. 

2) Words that Spanish speakers have borrowed from English but that some language purists frown upon like "mouse" instead of "ratón" but that many natives in many countries say anyway. Natives who say *mouse *mean this device that I'm clicking to submit this reply.


----------



## funnydeal

De acuerdo al DRAE

*comercial. * 
...
3. m. Am. anuncio (ǁ soporte visual o auditivo en que se transmite un mensaje publicitario).


*reportar. * (Del lat. reportāre). 
7. tr. Am. Transmitir, comunicar, dar noticia.


*cuestión. * (Del lat. quaestĭo, -ōnis). 
 1. f. Pregunta que se hace o propone para averiguar la verdad de algo controvirtiéndolo. 
 3. f. Punto o materia dudosos o discutibles.


----------



## funnydeal

ctos said:
			
		

> As a speaker of English I too will be paying close attention, because I am probably susceptible to anything that sounds English, whether by meaning or structure.
> 
> «Endurar» existe pero sí la tuve que buscar. En Google creo que puede notarse que se suele usar más como nombre o cosa que como verbo...




Del DRAE:

*endurar. * (Del lat. indurāre). 
 1. tr. endurecer. U. t. c. prnl. 
 2. tr. sufrir (ǁ aguantar, tolerar). 
 3. tr. Diferir o dilatar algo. 
 4. tr. ahorrar. 

*enduro. * 
 1. m. Carrera motociclista de resistencia, disputada fuera de pista.


----------



## lazarus1907

funnydeal said:
			
		

> *comercial. *
> ...
> 3. m. Am. anuncio (ǁ soporte visual o auditivo en que se transmite un mensaje publicitario).
> 
> *reportar. *(Del lat. reportāre).
> 7. tr. Am. Transmitir, comunicar, dar noticia.


 
¡Por eso puse (España)! No estoy completamente seguro, pero apuesto a que se ha incluido porque se usa mucho en América... por influjo del Inglés. En España no existen.


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Según el DRAE sí se decía:
> 
> *9.* f. desus. En las universidades, tratado o materia que un catedrático o maestro explica a sus discípulos.



Se decía antiguamente... en las Universidades. No en escuelas, ni institutos.


----------



## funnydeal

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Por eso puse (España)! No estoy completamente seguro, pero apuesto a que se ha incluido porque se usa mucho en América... por influjo del Inglés. En España no existen.




Sin embargo la RAE es la directriz del idioma castellano o español (como quieras llamarle) y también (además de España) el resto de los países que hablamos ese idioma (que también es nuestro idioma oficial) consultamos lo dicho y establecido por la RAE

¡ Esta palabra ya fue aceptada !  Considero pertinente distinguir aquellas palabras que ya fueron aceptadas por la RAE y que su origen provenga del idioma inglés de aquellas otras que no han sido aceptadas.


----------



## oxazol

*Algunos de tus ejemplos no son válidos, porque esa palabra es totalmente correcta usada con ese sentido: *

*Asistir* for _ayudar_ (to assist, aid or help)
Segun la RAE
*4. Socorrer, favorecer, ayudar

*
*Lectura* for _conferencia/sesión_ (lecture)
*5. *Disertación, exposición o discurso sobre un tema sorteado en oposiciones o previamente determinado.


*Cuestión* for_ pregunta_ (question)
*1. *Pregunta que se hace o propone para averiguar la verdad de algo controvirtiéndolo. 
*Decepción* for _engaño_ (deception)
*1. *Pesar causado por un desengaño. *2. *engaño (ǁ falta de verdad en lo que se hace, dice o piensa).engaño


----------



## danielfranco

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Sin embargo la RAE es la directriz del idioma castellano o español (como quieras llamarle) y también (además de España) el resto de los países que hablamos ese idioma (que también es nuestro idioma oficial) consultamos lo dicho y establecido por la RAE
> 
> ¡ Esta palabra ya fue aceptada ! Considero pertinente distinguir aquellas palabras que ya fueron aceptadas por la RAE y que su origen provenga del idioma inglés de aquellas otras que no han sido aceptadas.


 
¡Y ándale!
Siempre sale a relucir esta situación cuando se tratan temas como este. Muchos que abogan por el uso común como la regla a seguir mencionan el hecho que hay seiscientos millones de hispanohablantes en el continente Americano, y por esa razón debería ser igual de aceptable el español de ellos. Otros dicen que el español proviene de España, y sanseacabó...
Pero en fin....
Mi contribución, aporte, aportación a esta hebra, hilo, thread, tema es:
bland diet = dieta suave
soft diet = dieta blanda
Dan F


----------



## Jellby

Algunas palabras y expresiones, aunque están "aceptadas", deberían evitarse porque o bien son incorporaciones recientes seguramente forzadas por el (mal) uso, o bien son palabras anticuadas y en desuso que no tienen lugar en el lenguaje normal y sólo aparecen por copia del inglés (u otro idioma).

*ignorar* por "no hacer caso", "despreciar" (to ignore)
*remover* por "eliminar" (to remove)
*implementar* por "aplicar", "poner en práctica", "desarrollar" (to implement)
*negligible* por "despreciable", "insignificante" (negligible)
*catapulta* por "tirachinas" (sí, "catapult" también significa catapulta, pero no cuando el texto dice que "llevaba una catapulta en el bolsillo" )


----------



## funnydeal

danielfranco said:
			
		

> ¡Y ándale!
> Siempre sale a relucir esta situación cuando se tratan temas como este. Muchos que abogan por el uso común como la regla a seguir mencionan el hecho que hay seiscientos millones de hispanohablantes en el continente Americano, y por esa razón debería ser igual de aceptable el español de ellos. Otros dicen que el español proviene de España, y sanseacabó...
> Pero en fin....
> Mi contribución, aporte, aportación a esta hebra, hilo, thread, tema es:
> bland diet = dieta suave
> soft diet = dieta blanda
> Dan F




No señor, no es mi caso , para prueba puede revisar mis anteriores contribuciones en el foro. 

Mi respuesta la hice por el contenido de texto que cité y por el uso de los signos de exclamación.

Como los dos nos estamos saliendo del tema, si desea hablar de esto, con mucho gusto lo haré a través de mensajes privados.


----------



## agromusica

Me parece muy bien esta discusión, muy interesante, se debería hacer una copia y hacérsela llegar a los académicos de la RAE que dictaminan y ordenan sobre nuestra lengua.

yo encuentro muchos problemas en el lenguaje técnico. 

Por ejemplo: 

"monitoring" en el sentido "experiment monitoring" 
= que en muchos textos especializados se encuentra como "monitoreo" (no aceptado por la RAE)
el problema es ¿qué palabra en español existe para decir eso y signifique más o menos lo mismo? hay muchas pero ninguna tan buena (control? evaluación? NOOOOO) POR FAVOR INCLÚYANLA


----------



## Jannet

Y que hay de CAMPING

*DRAE*

_*camping*_*.*(Voz ingl.).*1.* m. *campamento* (ǁ lugar al aire libre).*2.* m. Actividad que consiste en ir de acampada a este tipo de lugares.


Esa sí se dice en España  ¿no?


----------



## Jellby

Pero sí está la palabra "monitorizar". Todo lo que queda es buscarle un sustantivo (¿"monitorizaje"?). También puede valer "vigilancia", "seguimiento"...


----------



## Jannet

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Por eso puse (España)! No estoy completamente seguro, pero apuesto a que se ha incluido porque se usa mucho en América... por influjo del Inglés. *En España no existen*.


 
De que existen, existen.   No las han de usar, pero sí existen


----------



## agromusica

Jellby said:
			
		

> Algunas palabras y expresiones, aunque están "aceptadas", deberían evitarse porque o bien son incorporaciones recientes seguramente forzadas por el (mal) uso, o bien son palabras anticuadas y en desuso que no tienen lugar en el lenguaje normal y sólo aparecen por copia del inglés (u otro idioma).
> 
> *ignorar* por "no hacer caso", "despreciar" (to ignore)
> *remover* por "eliminar" (to remove)
> *implementar* por "aplicar", "poner en práctica", "desarrollar" (to implement)
> *negligible* por "despreciable", "insignificante" (negligible)
> *catapulta* por "tirachinas" (sí, "catapult" también significa catapulta, pero no cuando el texto dice que "llevaba una catapulta en el bolsillo" )


 
Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo en todo contigo:

por un lado hay palabras que su utilización es consequente con su raiz:

Ignorar viene del latín _ignorare_ por lo cual es tan legítimo que lo utilicemos en castellano como en inglés, francñés, alemán (ignorieren)

y otras en las que no: 
La RAE dice que implemento viene del inglés "implement" pero un diccionarion de inglés dice que implement viene del latín "_implementum" _que a su vez viene de "_implere_" que quiere decir mas o menos "rellenar"
entonces utilizar implemento como sinónimo de utencilio no conicide con la raiz.....aquí podriá haber argumentos para no aceptar esta palabra con esta utilización, pero no creo que haya que ser tan rigurosos

Usar catapulta por tirachinas (hulera o resortera) no se ve muy bien la verdad (yo nunca lo he leido así)

saludos


----------



## agromusica

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pero sí está la palabra "monitorizar". Todo lo que queda es buscarle un sustantivo (¿"monitorizaje"?). También puede valer "vigilancia", "seguimiento"...


 
Si conocía la pañabra monitorizar, y no se utiliza de la  misma forma que "monitoring"

Me quedo con seguimiento.

monitorizar se limita al seguimiento automático. En cambio monitoring es mucho más amplio


----------



## lazarus1907

Jannet said:
			
		

> De que existen, existen. No las han de usar, pero sí existen


 
Por favor, terminemos esta pelea. Existen, en cuanto que están incluidas en el DRAE, pero las he puesto como advertencia para aquellos que vayan a España, porque allí esas expresiones, o bien no se conocen en absoluto, o se consideran incorrectas... porque nunca hemos tenido el influjo del inglés norteamericano que tiene ciertos países en Hispanoamérica.
De nuevo, no digo que esté mal; digo que no se usan en España y en las escuelas te corregirían si las usaras, porque ningún profesor tiene la obligación de reaprender el castellano que le enseñaron en la escuela cuando eran pequeños. Eso supondría releerse el diccionario entero página por página cada año por si el Inglés nos hubiera metido algún nuevo significado através de Hispanoamérica. Si acabamos influenciados del mismo modo (y queda bien poco para eso), pues nada... acabaremos todos hablando Espanglish, y ya no usaré paréntesis ni pondré palabras en el Foro.
El DRAE está para incorporar las acepciones del uso del Español... en el mundo hispanohablante. Si la acepción está recogida, es correcta y punto. Pero no significa que se use en todos sitios.

Vale.


----------



## chejo

ignorar sí tiene la acepción de ignore que se menciona arriba:

*ignorar**.*
 (Del lat. _ignorāre_).
* 1.* tr. No saber algo, o no tener noticia de ello.
* 2.* tr. No hacer caso de algo o de alguien.
 También podríamos hablar de que en España decimos ordenador (por influencia francesa) en vez de computador (influencia anglosajona). Quien está libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra ja, ja


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Por eso puse (España)! No estoy completamente seguro, pero apuesto a que se ha incluido porque se usa mucho en América... por influjo del Inglés. En España no existen.



¡En América está el noventa por ciento de los que hablan el idioma! Que no exista en España no es un criterio válido para tildar algo de incorrecto. Tampoco porque sean prestamos del inglés son incorrectas. En castellano hay centenares de palabras _correctísimas _que son o inglesas o influencias de ese idioma. Y de los dos lados del charco.


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> ¡En América está el noventa por ciento de los que hablan el idioma! Que no exista en España no es un criterio válido para tildar algo de incorrecto. Tampoco porque sean prestamos del inglés son incorrectas. En castellano hay centenares de palabras _correctísimas _que son o inglesas o influencias de ese idioma. Y de los dos lados del charco.


 
Por favor, lee mis mensajes. Nunca he dicho que sea incorrecto; digo que no se usa en España.

De nuevo, nunca he dicho que sean incorrectas.

Lo repetiré dentro de un rato otra vez, por si acaso.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

agromusica said:
			
		

> yo encuentro muchos problemas en el lenguaje técnico.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> "monitoring" en el sentido "experiment monitoring"
> = que en muchos textos especializados se encuentra como "monitoreo" (no aceptado por la RAE)
> el problema es ¿qué palabra en español existe para decir eso y signifique más o menos lo mismo? hay muchas pero ninguna tan buena (control? evaluación? NOOOOO) POR FAVOR INCLÚYANLA



Y «control» en ese sentido es un galicismo. O nos ponemos innovativos en el campo de la tecnología o le tomamos prestado palabras a los que son. Yo digo «sushi» y no «pescado crudo» porque ese plato se lo inventaron los japoneses. Igual digo «mouse» porque ese fue el nombre que le pusieron en Stanford. Y además, si algún día le digo a mi novia que le compré _un ratón_ le da un infarto. Aunque haya equivalente, muchas veces estos son rechazados porque no nos gustan.


----------



## Jellby

chejo said:
			
		

> ignorar sí tiene la acepción de ignore que se menciona arriba:
> 
> *ignorar**.*
> (Del lat. _ignorāre_).
> * 1.* tr. No saber algo, o no tener noticia de ello.
> * 2.* tr. No hacer caso de algo o de alguien.



Sí la tiene, pero sólo desde 1984, en diccionarios anteriores no aparece esa acepción, y en el 84 sólo en el "manual". No digo que la palabra en sí sea incorrecta, sólo digo que creo que es preferible evitarla (yo lo hago cuando puedo), o al menos ser conscientes de que ese significado es reciente y probablemente por influencia del inglés. Por ejemplo, imaginemos que escribo una novela ambientada en el siglo XIX... ¿debería usar "ignorar" como "no hacer caso"?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Por favor, lee mis mensajes. Nunca he dicho que sea incorrecto; digo que no se usa en España.
> 
> De nuevo, nunca he dicho que sean incorrectas.
> 
> Lo repetiré dentro de un rato otra vez, por si acaso.


Tú mensaje original dice:



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> I have decided to open this thread inspired by a post by ayaram7700, hoping to collect and "expose" words and expressions that people use incorrectly in *Spanish *just because they look similar to their English counterparts.


Y luego dices : «no digan mouse por ratón» pero pones entre parentesis "España". O sea, está hablando de lo que es correcto en España. ¿No? ¿Estoy equivocado? Deberías entonces decir, estos son considerados errores *en España* no en *español *que ya hace 500 años que no es lo mismo.

Muchas palabras en tu lista no son consideradas errores en muchos países americanos. Te lo digo con todo el respeto que mereces, creo que estás confundiendo las cosas.


----------



## dexterciyo

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Tú mensaje original dice:
> 
> 
> Y luego dices : «no digan mouse por ratón» pero pones entre parentesis "España". O sea, está hablando de lo que es correcto en España. ¿No? ¿Estoy equivocado? Deberías entonces decir, estos son considerados errores *en España* no en *español *que ya hace 500 años que no es lo mismo.
> 
> Muchas palabras en tu lista no son consideradas errores en muchos países americanos. Te lo digo con todo el respeto que mereces, creo que estás confundiendo las cosas.



*Totalmente de acuerdo*. Que se use en Latinoamérica no significa que yo, al usarlo en España, esté haciendo un uso incorrecto de la lengua. Y te aseguro que si un profesor me lo reprende, se lo haría discutir.

La verdad, no soy partidario de que se hubiese abierto esta discusión. Y creo que ya están llegando a los extremos como el ejemplo de "ignorar". De esa manera, habrá que documentarse sobre la etimología de todas las palabras que uno escribe, por si acaso vaya a ser que venga del inglés, existiendo un sinónimo más "castellano", y vayamos a cometer una aberración.

En fin...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> De esa manera, habrá que documentarse sobre la etimología de todas las palabras que uno escribe, por si acaso vaya a ser que venga del inglés, existiendo un sinónimo más "castellano", y vayamos a cometer una aberración.
> 
> En fin...


Sobre todo porque tantas se parecen. Muchos puertorriqueeños evitan  anglicismos falsos y por eso se oye _tránsito_; _tráfico_ les huele a 'traffic'. Pero  _tráfico_ es una palabra italiana que se escribe en castellano desde el Renacimiento y existe en Boriquen desde el siglo XVI, mucho antes de que Puerto Rico fuese territorio estadounidense.

Yo veo demasiada política en todo esto. Es lamentable.


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Y luego dices : «no digan mouse por ratón» pero pones entre parentesis "España". O sea, está hablando de lo que es correcto en España. ¿No? ¿Estoy equivocado? Deberías entonces decir, estos son considerados errores *en España* no en *español*que ya hace 500 años que no es lo mismo.
> Muchas palabras en tu lista no son consideradas errores en muchos países americanos. Te lo digo con todo el respeto que mereces, creo que estás confundiendo las cosas.


La idea principal es discutir palabras mal usadas en Español, sí, y de paso, llamar la atención sobre las mismas. Si alguien quiere venir a España, por la razón que sea, seguro que encuentra interesante saber este tipo de cosas para poder comunicarse de manera efectiva, aunque para ti sean irrelevantes.

Repito por tercera o cuarta vez: *No son errores* siempre y cuando se hayan incorporado en la RAE, ya sea la de España o la de cualquier otro país, ya que parece que ahora trabajan de manera coordinada, lo cual es algo positivo. En cualquier caso, no son aceptados en *España *(que estaba muy lejos cuando se asimilaron estos anglicismos), porque aunque se usen en todo Hispanoamérica, no se han usado *nunca* en España así, y no estaban en el DRAE cuando estábamos en la escuela. Nuestros padres y maestros, no importa lo culto que sea, no están al tanto de estos usos, porque entonces se llamaban palabras en Inglés, aunque ahora sean españolas. En España tenemos nuestra cultura e identidad, como cualquier otro país de habla española; no es soberbia.

El DRAE especifica el uso de ciertas acepciones según su uso regional. Por eso la palabra "comercial" especifica "Am.", porque se usa en América. Si fuera considerada como normal y aceptada en España, sería una acepción de uso general, y no habría necesidad de poner "Am., Méx.,...etc". No veo por qué hago mal poníendo "España" entre paréntesis si allí no se usa, del mismo modo que el DRAE hace lo propio con otros países.



> Deberías entonces decir, estos son considerados errores *en España* no en *español*


Lo que he dicho ya varias veces es exactamente lo contrario, y entre paréntesis he puesto "España", no "español". Las que no tienen paréntesis no son correctas en español, a menos que me haya equivocado al mirar el diccionario. También puse "please don't tell me you use it in your country when I specify "España" porque sé que no son incorrectas, y eso es precisamente lo que estás haciendo. No te lo tomes tan personal.

¿Por qué no nos concentramos en palabras mal usadas a ambos lados del Atlántico, y aceptamos sugerencias regionales tal y como son?

Un saludo


----------



## lazarus1907

> Y luego dices : «no digan mouse por ratón» pero pones entre parentesis "España". O sea, está hablando de lo que es correcto en España. ¿No? ¿Estoy equivocado? Deberías entonces decir, estos son considerados errores *en España* no en *español *que ya hace 500 años que no es lo mismo.


 
¿Hace 500 años que venís llamando a los ratones en vuestra casas "mice"? 
Mi pregunta era ¿por qúe llamar "mouse" al aparato que tiene una forma que recuerda al ratón con la cola, si tenemos ya esa palabra? ¿Vamos a seguir haciendo eso con todas las palabras nuevas que vienen del inglés y que ya existen en nuestro idioma? Si es así, hablemos inglés directamente; mucho más fácil.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Tú mensaje original dice:
> 
> 
> Y luego dices : «no digan mouse por ratón» pero pones entre parentesis "España". O sea, está hablando de lo que es correcto en España. ¿No? ¿Estoy equivocado? Deberías entonces decir, estos son considerados errores *en España* no en *español *que ya hace 500 años que no es lo mismo.
> 
> Muchas palabras en tu lista no son consideradas errores en muchos países americanos. Te lo digo con todo el respeto que mereces, creo que estás confundiendo las cosas.



Por curiosidad, ¿cómo pronuncias ese "mouse"?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué no nos concentramos en palabras mal usadas a ambos lados del Atlántico, y aceptamos sugerencias regionales tal y como son?
> 
> Un saludo



Hola, Lazarus.

Mi respuesta a tu pregunta es porque esa lista confunde el tocino con la velocidad. El asunto no es tan simple como lo propone la idea de hacer una lista negra. 

Hay expresiones que tu citas que sí son incorrectas. Si dices, por ejemplo, «estoy caliente» y lo que quieres decir es «tengo calor´ te estás equivocando. Y este error es, efectivamente, debido a la influencia de otro idioma ("I'm hot" es correcto en inglés). De esto no tenemos la menor duda. Pero incluyes en tu lista palabras que no son "errores" de este tipo. Estás mezclando churras y merinas.

Yo te repito, Lazarus, aunque estoy seguro que tu intención es buena esta lista lo que hace es tildar de incorrecto lo que no es correcto para _una parte_ de la población en un país, un país que representa, siendo generoso, el diez por ciento del habla hispana.  No estoy menospreciando tu país. Pero es que el español es una cosa y lo que se dice en España algo bien distinto.

¿No ves que estas diciendo que el español es sinónimo de se como habla en España?




			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> La idea principal es discutir palabras mal usadas *en español*, sí, y de paso, llamar la atención sobre las mismas. *Si alguien quiere venir a España*, por la razón que sea, seguro que encuentra interesante saber este tipo de cosas para poder comunicarse de manera efectiva, aunque para ti sean irrelevantes.



Yo creo, personalmente, que España es uno de los países más interesantes del mundo pero ¿y si quieren ir a México, a Colombia, a Costa Rica, o a los EEUU? Estamos hablando de como comunicares mejor en español no como comunicarse mejor con el español ¿Sí o si?

P.D. Escribiste español con mayúscula y fue por influencia de como se escribe en inglés. A mí me parece totalmente natural. No es un crimen. Vives en Inglaterra y raro fuera que no lo hicieras. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Hace 500 años que venís llamando a los ratones en vuestra casas "mice"?
> Mi pregunta era ¿por qúe llamar "mouse" al aparato que tiene una forma que recuerda al ratón con la cola, si tenemos ya esa palabra? ¿Vamos a seguir haciendo eso con todas las palabras nuevas que vienen del inglés y que ya existen en nuestro idioma? Si es así, hablemos inglés directamente; mucho más fácil.



Lazarus, los que tiene ya una palabra son ustedes. Esa palabra que usa es un ibérismo. Ustedes dicen «zumo», una palabra que los árabes le tomaron prestada a los griegos, para lo que yo digo en latín moderno «jugo». Y es que no soy español. No tiene nada de malo usar una palabra árabe para lo que yo digo en castellano porque eres español y así hablan en tú pais. Tú me dirás que «zumo» especifica que no es *jugo de carne* sino *de fruta.* Yo te respondería que «mouse» especifica que no es un ratón de verdad sino un aparato electronico.

¿No crees que es un poco subjetivo tildar algunos extranjerísmos de innecesarios cuando ya tenemos tantos en nuestro idioma y de los dos lados del charco?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Por curiosidad, ¿cómo pronuncias ese "mouse"?



Dr. Quizá, yo soy bilingüe y lo pronuncio como en inglés. No sé como lo hacen los demás.


----------



## alcarma~~

Jajaja, this post is very useful. My high school english teacher used to call them, joking,  "False friends" and we, keeping on the joke, called "cognates" as "true friends".


			
				Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> *Cuestión* for_ pregunta_ (question)


Cuestión is a synonym of pregunta. Actually, DRAE capture it like synonyms.


----------



## dexterciyo

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Dr. Quizá, yo soy bilingüe y lo pronuncio como en inglés. No sé como lo hacen los demás.



Como el inglés también. De no hacerlo, se reirían de ti. Aquí por lo menos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Dr. Quizá, yo soy bilingüe y lo pronuncio como en inglés. No sé como lo hacen los demás.



Pues entonces con la "ley en la mano" no es posible quejarse porque se diga que eso está mal en español, porque no es español sino inglés. Y si se escribe "mouse" pero se lee "mouse" tampoco va a concordar con el nombre que le pusieron en Stanford, aunque aquello no fué por su sonoridad sino porque el dispositivo por su tamaño y su cable se parece a eso a lo que llamamos "ratón" desde hace siglos.

De todos modos, no me parece mal porque es un término que se adopta para algo nuevo y tiene su diferencia respecto al que alude la palabra original. Lo mismo que pasa con "escáner", que aunque existían ya palabras como "explorador" o "examinador", el aparato al que se alude con el tecnicismo "scanner" es algo nuevo. Aunque "escáner" es oficial y "mouse"/"maus" no (creía que me iba a encontrar "maus" en el DRAE). Por cierto, si "zumo" viene del árabe es casi seguro que ya estuviese incorporada al español mucho antes incluso de que se conociese América.

Lo que no me parece bien es que se adopten barbarimos para conceptos que están perfectamente nombrados y definidos en español, ni que los falsos amiguetes se carguen a palabras españolas (creo que jamás he visto usar correctamente "bizarro").



He estado mirando el DRAE (por internet) y el DPHD y observo que este último, a pesar de ser impreso, es más actual. Por ejemplo, antes se ha comentado "monitorear", que no viene en el DRAE pero sí aparece como correcta en el DPHD, explicandola junto a "monitorizar", comentando que ambas son sinónimas y derivadas del inglés.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Lo que no me parece bien es que se adopten barbarimos para conceptos que están perfectamente nombrados y definidos en español, ni que los falsos amiguetes se carguen a palabras españolas (creo que jamás he visto usar correctamente "bizarro").


Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero creo que tenemos que tomar en cuenta que algunas de las palabras que vemos como barbarismos no son más que regionalismos. En Argentina, por ejemplo, oirás *el service*, *el country*, y *el living*. Lo dicen de esa manera porque son argentinos y la verdad es que yo no creo que sea alguien para decirle a ellos como deben de hablar. 

También dicen, almenos los porteños, *laburo*, *quilombo*, *tango*, *choclo*, *pibe*, y *che*. Algunas las habrán tomado prestadas primero y otras después pero no creo que sea, en principio, más correcto el prestamo que se hizo hace x años. Y en el registro formal se toman prestadas otras. *Un ranking* por aquí, *un élite* por allá...de eso se nutre el idioma creo yo.


----------



## lazarus1907

> Yo creo, personalmente, que España es uno de los países más interesantes del mundo pero ¿y si quieren ir a México, a Colombia, a Costa Rica, o a los EEUU? Estamos hablando de como comunicares mejor en español no como comunicarse mejor con el español ¿Sí o si?
> 
> P.D. Escribiste español con mayúscula y fue por influencia de como se escribe en inglés. A mí me parece totalmente natural. No es un crimen. Vives en Inglaterra y raro fuera que no lo hicieras.


 
Los que quieren ir a México deberían leer mensajes donde mexicanos aconsejando cómo hablar allí y como evitar palabras que se consideran incorrectas (por ejemplo, poniendo "México" entre paréntesis).

Sí que es verdad que empecé hablando de uso incorrecto del español, y acabé añadiendo usos regionales en España, pero al menos la distinción está claramente indicada, en mi opinión.

Escribir español con mayúscula es por influencia del inglés, es verdad; es un error imperdonable, y acepto la corrección con humildad y un poco de vergüenza, pero yo al menos vivo en Inglaterra desde hace más de 8 años y rara vez hablo o escribo en español (excepto en este foro); sólo inglés desde por la mañana hasta por la noche, siete días a la semana, cada día del año. No entiendo cómo puede pasarle a los que *no* viven en el extranjero.

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

> Por cierto, si "zumo" viene del árabe es casi seguro que ya estuviese incorporada al español mucho antes incluso de que se conociese América.


Eso pensé yo. Fácilmente un par de cientos de años antes de que nadie hablara español en América; o sea, el 100% de los hispanohablantes.



> Lo que no me parece bien es que se adopten barbarimos para conceptos que están perfectamente nombrados y definidos en español, ni que los falsos amiguetes se carguen a palabras españolas (creo que jamás he visto usar correctamente "bizarro").


 
Los españoles somos algo idiotas en este sentido: Inventamos la fregona y el chupachups, y luego oyes a hispanohablantes decir "mopear" y "lolly-pop" para referirse a estas palabras.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Escribir español con mayúscula es por influencia del inglés, es verdad; es un error imperdonable, y acepto la corrección con humildad y un poco de vergüenza, pero yo al menos vivo en Inglaterra desde hace más de 8 años y rara vez hablo o escribo en español (excepto en este foro); sólo inglés desde por la mañana hasta por la noche, siete días a la semana, cada día del año. No entiendo cómo puede pasarle a los que *no* viven en el extranjero.
> 
> Saludos


Yo te perdono.  

En serio, no es nada del otro mundo. Es completamente natural que los dedos que tienes acostumbrados a hacer algo por tanto tiempo te pongan esa mayúscla donde no va. Y la verdad es que yo tampoco sé como le pueda pasar a los que no están en el extranjero pero me imagino que un periodista peruano en Peru que se la pasa día y noche leyendo en inglés tenga sus problemitas también.

Y lo mismo sucede con el idioma. Pero lo que ahora es un barbarismo mañana es español *estándar *culto. (Apuesto que este adjetivo era considerado un barbarismo y ahora lo usa la misma RAE).

P.D.
Yo escribo mal en tres idiomas así es que...la verdad es que me asombra lo bien que escribes dos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## funnydeal

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> *Los que quieren ir a México deberían leer mensajes donde mexicanos aconsejando cómo hablar allí y como evitar palabras que se consideran incorrectas (por ejemplo, poniendo "México" entre paréntesis).*



Afortunadamente para los turistas que nos visitan no es necesario darles ninguna recomendación de cómo hablar nuestro idioma, se les entiende muy bien a todos, y si no,  pues nos esforzamos un poco y todos terminamos riendo o sonriendo.   

¡ Viva la diversidad !


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Los españoles somos algo idiotas en este sentido: Inventamos la fregona y el chupachups, y luego oyes a hispanohablantes decir "mopear" y "lolly-pop" para referirse a estas palabras.



Más aún, en el DRAE explican con detalle una "mopa", pero no una "fregona"


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Los españoles somos algo idiotas en este sentido: Inventamos la fregona y el chupachups, y luego oyes a hispanohablantes decir "mopear" y "lolly-pop" para referirse a estas palabras.


No seas tan injusto con tus compratiotas. Los ingleses dicen : «familiarity breeds contempt». Si conocieras mejor las otras variedades del castellano te quejarías más de como dicen en otros países.

En Puerto Rico dicen *tuna *para lo que en Santo Domingo decimos *atún*. Pero es que ellos hablan así, tiene otra realidad lingüística, y otra realidad histórica. También dicen *achiote*, del Nahautl para lo que nosotros decimos, en Caribe, *bija*. Pero todas estas palabras, incluso atún, son prestadas. Es más, en castellano, todas las palabras son prestadas. Algunas vienen del latín vulgar otras de otros idiomas pero lo importante es comunicarse bien, ¿no crees? En Puerto Rico, todos te entienden si dices tuna. No veo de que sirve tildar esa palabra de incorrecta en español. Lo más preciso sería decir que en un muchos países no te van a entender pero ¿cuántas palabras _castellanas _no tienen ese mismo problema?

Yo sigo sin entender muy bien lo que es *una fregona*. Y es que no soy de esa parte del mundo donde esa palabra se entiende. ¿Cuántas palabras dominicanas de origen peninsular no entienden ustedes?


----------



## agromusica

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Afortunadamente para los turistas que nos visitan no es necesario darles ninguna recomendación de cómo hablar nuestro idioma, se les entiende muy bien a todos, y si no, pues nos esforzamos un poco y todos terminamos riendo o sonriendo.
> 
> ¡ Viva la diversidad !


 

¡¡¡¡¡¡COMPLETAMENTE DE ACUERDO!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> No seas tan injusto con tus compratiotas. Los ingleses dicen : «familiarity breeds contempt». Si conocieras mejor las otras variedades del castellano te quejarías más de como dicen en otros países.
> 
> En Puerto Rico dicen *tuna *para lo que en Santo Domingo decimos *atún*. Pero es que ellos hablan así, tiene otra realidad lingüística, y otra realidad histórica. También dicen *achiote*, del Nahautl para lo que nosotros decimos, en Caribe, *bija*. Pero todas estas palabras, incluso atún, son prestadas. Es más, en castellano, todas las palabras son prestadas. Algunas vienen del latín vulgar otras de otros idiomas pero lo importante es comunicarse bien, ¿no crees? En Puerto Rico, todos te entienden si dices tuna. No veo de que sirve tildar esa palabra de incorrecta en español. Lo más preciso sería decir que en un muchos países no te van a entender pero ¿cuántas palabras _castellanas _no tienen ese mismo problema?
> 
> Yo sigo sin entender muy bien lo que es *una fregona*. Y es que no soy de esa parte del mundo donde esa palabra se entiende. ¿Cuántas palabras dominicanas de origen peninsular no entienden ustedes?



Me parece eso contradictorio y no estoy de acuerdo con las conclusiones. ¿Dónde está la ventaja de que no se entienda algo?¿No hay ni una sola palabra en español que no venga de otro idioma? Será el único idioma hablado por gente de ninguna creatividad, vaya. Si pongo: "ande tá lo weno d q no t kosqs???" ¿está bien sólo porque haya miles y miles de personas capaces de entenderlo?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Me parece eso contradictorio y no estoy de acuerdo con las conclusiones. ¿Dónde está la ventaja de que no se entienda algo?¿No hay ni una sola palabra en español que no venga de otro idioma? Será el único idioma hablado por gente de ninguna creatividad, vaya. Si pongo: "ande tá lo weno d q no t kosqs???" ¿está bien sólo porque haya miles y miles de personas capaces de entenderlo?



Estás en tu derecho. No hay ninguna ventaja en decir "tuna" envez de "atún" pero así lo dicen en Puerto Rico y mil esbozos de la RAE no lo cambiará. La gente habla como quiere y lo demás es aire. Si Puerto Rico no te interesa en lo más mínimo pues ese dato también es aire. Pero para el que le interesa hablar español con américanos lo que está mal en la penininsula ibérica también tiene poco valor práctico. 

¿Cuando decimos no es correcto en español/castellano estamos hablando de *qué*?

Todas las palabras que yo uso son prestadas. O el español se la tomó prestada a otro idioma o se la inventó otra persona que no soy yo. Yo no me invento palabras. No soy tan creativo.

Mi opinión, y nadie tiene que estar de acuerdo, es que es igual decir "tuna" porque así los dicen los estadounidenses y decir "tuna" porque así lo dice mi mamá. Además, la palabra *tuna*, en inglés, es de origen castellana. No es un prestamo, más bien un pago.

Bye, bye amigos. Me voy a preparar un sandwich de tuna con beicon y lechuga.


----------



## lazarus1907

Que nadie se enfade conmigo. A veces me da pena que la gente se olvide de su propio idioma, o aún peor, que use extranjeras ignorantes de que ya existen en español.

Y bueno, aceptemos que hay palabras que se usan que vienen del inglés y que nadie las va a cambiar porque a otros puristas no les parezca bien. No sé en vuestro país, pero en España la gente cada vez habla peor, y me da la impresión de que el idioma se está deteriorando de un modo más bien triste. Muchos ya no saben hablar ni español ni inglés correcto; y yo a hablar incorrectamente, no saber qué significan las palabras y ser medio ignorante en general no lo llamo "evolución de la lengua", sino "involución", o mejor dicho, "degradación".

No creo que a vosotros os traiga sin cuidado que la gente hable mal el español que habéis aprendido desde pequeños. ¿Os parece bien que la gente sustituya gradualmente la mayoría de las palabras en español por otras extranjeras, y releguen al olvido todas originales? 

A mi me da pena, la verdad.


----------



## kevcito

sua ana said:
			
		

> "Actualmente" for "actually;" it should be "ahora," "en realidad."


 
Y por el otro lado, "actualmente" [en español] significa 'hoy [en] día'.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Que nadie se enfade conmigo. A veces me da pena que la gente se olvide de su propio idioma, o aún peor, que use extranjeras ignorantes de que ya existen en español.
> 
> Y bueno, aceptemos que hay palabras que se usan que vienen del inglés y que nadie las va a cambiar porque a otros puristas no les parezca bien. No sé en vuestro país, pero en España la gente cada vez habla peor, y me da la impresión de que el idioma se está deteriorando de un modo más bien triste. Muchos ya no saben hablar ni español ni inglés correcto; y yo a hablar incorrectamente, no saber qué significan las palabras y ser medio ignorante en general no lo llamo "evolución de la lengua", sino "involución", o mejor dicho, "degradación".
> 
> No creo que a vosotros os traiga sin cuidado que la gente hable mal el español que habéis aprendido desde pequeños. ¿Os parece bien que la gente sustituya gradualmente la mayoría de las palabras en español por otras extranjeras, y releguen al olvido todas originales?
> 
> A mi me da pena, la verdad.



Bueno, a mí, personalmente no me da pena. En lo que hoy es España se hablaban otros idiomas que han desaparecido. También en el país de mis padres se acabó con lenguas "autóctonas". Parece ser la historia del mundo.

Eso de que la gente cada día habla peor no es nada nuevo.

_Spoken Latin has picked up a passel of words considered to be too casual for written Latin, and the grammar people use when speaking has broken down. The masses barely use anything but the nominative and the accusative....it's gotten to the point that the student of Latin is writing in what is to them an artificial language, and it's an effort for him to recite it decently._

Ese comentario tiene casi dos mil años. A lo mejor es una _involución _o una _degradación _y no una _evolución _como dicen muchos. No sé. Lo que sé es que es una realidad y parece ser universal y propia a la naturaleza de todo idioma habido y por haber.


----------



## Bettie

Yo tengo otra expresión:

No me enganches en lugar de no me cuelgues, porque la utilizada en inglés es: don't hang up!!!

Siempre he tenido una duda en cuanto a esta palabra:

Bacon, en México es tocino, pero en España cuando fui oí que le llamaban así y hasta la escribían ya españolizada como beicon, tiene alguna diferencia con el tocino o es nada más, precisamente la españolización del término en inglés??


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Bettie said:
			
		

> Yo tengo otra expresión:
> 
> No me enganches en lugar de no me cuelgues, porque la utilizada en inglés es: don't hang up!!!
> 
> Siempre he tenido una duda en cuanto a esta palabra:
> 
> Bacon, en México es tocino, pero en España cuando fui oí que le llamaban así y hasta la escribían ya españolizada como beicon, tiene alguna diferencia con el tocino o es nada más, precisamente la españolización del término en inglés??



No sé decirte como será en España pero en Puerto Rico «beicon» es smple y llanamente "beacon". El DRAE dice que «beicon» o «bacón» es panceta ahumada. Bajo «tocino» dice «* 2.* m. Lardo del *tocino.*» y si te animas a buscar «panceta» dice « Hoja de tocino entreverada con magro».

Seguro que un forista de España nos sacará de cualquier duda que pueda haber.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No sé cómo es que "tuna" vale en tal sitio porque las reglas son aire y en cambio decir que "mouse" no tiene lugar en España es motivo de pique por parte de no españoles. En cambio, en ese plan tendré que deducir que el "lenguaje SMS" es correctísimo porque lo usa un montón de gente y no se qué del aire, pero yo seguiré poniendo hasta las tildes al enviar un mensaje con el móvil.



			
				Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> ¿Cuando decimos no es correcto en español/castellano estamos hablando de *qué*?



Para ser exactos, de un idioma que no es inglés. Uso "hardware" a menudo, sí. Pero no digo que sea una palabra española, porque sería mentira. Quizá un guiri me pregunte "el espanol por hardware de computador es ferreteria or es parte fisica?", pero entonces no le diré que en español es "hardware", sino que "ferretería" es otra cosa y que aunque lo de "parte física" está medianamente bien, lo que se usa en España es directamente el inglés "hardware" y ya está (además, si fuese una palabra en español seguramente se escribiría "járgüer" o se pronunciaría "ardguare").


Y, para no desviarme de este "thread", "posteo" (nótense las comillas) una que he echado en falta:

*Versus:* no existe en español. Aunque existe en latín y es habitual usar expresiones de ese idioma por ser raiz del español, en latín significa "hacia", por lo que el "versus" inglés debe traducirse como "contra" en vez de dejarlo tal cual.


----------



## heidita

residente...
se dice " raro sería si no lo hicieras ."


----------



## Bettie

Gracias por la respuesta... la verdad nunca había tenido tanta curiosidad como para buscar en el diccionario, !qué floja! Bueno, es que en México no existe el beicon como tal, sino que es el tocino, lo que en inglés es bacon.

Porque Beacon tiene otra traducción:

From the Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe:

*beacon* ['bɪ*:*k_ə_n] _nombre_ 
*1*   almenara 
*2* _Náut_ faro 
*3* _Av_ baliza


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> No sé decirte como será en España pero en Puerto Rico «beicon» es smple y llanamente "beacon". El DRAE dice que «beicon» o «bacón» es panceta ahumada. Bajo «tocino» dice «* 2.* m. Lardo del *tocino.*» y si te animas a buscar «panceta» dice « Hoja de tocino entreverada con magro».
> Seguro que un forista de España nos sacará de cualquier duda que pueda haber.


 
"beacon"? Eso es un faro, o una luz de guía. ¿Qué idioma es ese? ¿Qué reglas de pronunciación sigues? (porque ni en español ni en inglés suena como "bacon").

"Bacon" o "béicon" no es necesariamente sólo tocino, también tiene magro, y está ahumado (panceta ahumada). Es una palabra inglesa, y en España se usa muchísimo más que panceta. Supongo que es inevitable.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Yo pensaba que estabamos hablando de español no de lo que es correcto en España ni de la otrografía SMS. Para muchos será el mismo tema pero yo opino que no.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> "beacon"? Eso es un faro, o una luz de guía. ¿Qué idioma es ese? ¿Qué reglas de pronunciación sigues? (porque ni en español ni en inglés suena como "bacon").


Puse la palabra entre comillas porque es una traducción. "Beacon" es en inglés lo que en Santo Domingo se le llama «tocineta» (esta última sí que está en castellano...bueno, lo que se define en SD como castellano).



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> "Bacon" o "béicon" no es necesariamente sólo tocino, también tiene magro, y está ahumado (panceta ahumada). Es una palabra inglesa, y en España se usa muchísimo más que panceta. Supongo que es inevitable.


Gracias por la definición. En ese caso, el uso de una palabra extranjera para diferenciarla de «tocino» me parece completamente normal. 

Lamentablemente no te puedo decir si hay una diferencia entre «tocino» y «tocineta» para los dominicanos. Sí sé que existe el _petit-salé_ pero es algo un poco distinto. Nosotros no tenemos un diccionario así es que tendré que preguntarle a un dominicano que sepa cuando tenga la oportunidad. 

El estudio de mi «propio idioma» es un poco dificil pues tenemos muy pocos recursos. Algún día escribiré un diccionario del idioma del país de mis padres. Por ahora tendré que conformarme con lo que me dicen, o lo que no me dicen, los del español.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Yo pensaba que estabamos hablando de español no de lo que es correcto en España ni de la otrografía SMS. Para muchos será el mismo tema pero yo opino que no.



Pues si no se está hablando de lo que es correcto en España, tampoco de lo que lo es en ese sitio donde dice "tuna" ni de lo que es "tocineta" en la Rep. Dominicana, y si lo que se usa para escribir con el móvil no es español, aunque destrozado, entonces al final va a resultar que nadie habla español mal, pero bien tampoco porque no hay que siga al 100% lo que dice la RAE. 

No sé a qué vienen estos dobles raseros, eh.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pues si no se está hablando de lo que es correcto en España, tampoco de lo que lo es en ese sitio donde dice "tuna" ni de lo que es "tocineta" en la Rep. Dominicana, y si lo que se usa para escribir con el móvil no es español, aunque destrozado, entonces al final va a resultar que nadie habla español mal, pero bien tampoco porque no hay que siga al 100% lo que dice la RAE.
> 
> No sé a qué vienen estos dobles raseros, eh.



Repito, no creo que hilo se trate de la ortografía SMS. Puede ser que sea una maravilla o un asco pero creo que te estás saliendo un poco del tema. 
Yo leo el título y dice «Those words are English ones and not Spanish ones!».


----------



## Bettie

Yo creo que es una evolución, así como el latín evolucionó en tantas lenguas el español está evolucionando también, pero tal vez en un futuro en lugar de ser muchas lenguas diferentes sea una sola, qué se yo, es imposible no tomar palabras prestadas, y no sólo somos nosotros, seguro en otros idiomas también toman de otras, y tanto que es algo que no es nuevo, que no es de nuestra generación es que existe ya el término barbarismo.

Ahora bien, yo soy del Estado de Yucatán en México, donde el maya, que es el dialecto que los indígenas de ahí hablan, pero ahí en lugar de desaparecer hemos introducido muchísimas palabras y expresiones al español coloquial, a veces para los extranjeros puede ser difícil entender algunas cosas por tanta influencia maya que tenemos, pero sigue siendo español, pero bueno, como éste es un foro inglés-español no los aburro más con eso.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Bettie said:
			
		

> Ahora bien, yo soy del Estado de Yucatán en México, donde el maya, que es el dialecto que los indígenas de ahí hablan, pero ahí en lugar de desaparecer hemos introducido muchísimas palabras y expresiones al español coloquial, a veces para los extranjeros puede ser difícil entender algunas cosas por tanta influencia maya que tenemos, pero sigue siendo español, pero bueno, como éste es un foro inglés-español no los aburro más con eso.



En este hilo estamos hablando sobre ese tema. Me gustaría oír lo que tienes que decir.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=106436


----------



## lazarus1907

> Puse la palabra entre comillas porque es una traducción. "Beacon" es en inglés lo que en Santo Domingo se le llama «tocineta» (esta última sí que está en castellano...bueno, lo que se define en SD como castellano).


"Tocineta" se usa coloquialmente en España a veces, sí, pero "Beacon" es un faro, y eso no se come, que yo sepa; para mí que lo estás deletreando mal. Este es un foro de Español, pero me da la impresión de que hablar y escribir correctamente en inglés te parece tan importante como en español. Corrígeme si me equivoco, no trato de ofenderte.



> Gracias por la definición. En ese caso, el uso de una palabra extranjera para diferenciarla de «tocino» me parece completamente normal.


Panceta ahumada es lo mismo que béicon, creo yo.

Por cierto, si todo lo que a la gente le dé por decir, cualquier cambio, cualquier préstamo, cualquier incorrección... todo es correcto si la gente lo usa, ¿para qué te molestas en escribir en un foro donde la gente viene a preguntar si esto o aquello es correcto? Para ti todo parece ser correcto a fin de cuentas.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Ya te digo. Oye, ¿has pensado en poner las actualizaciones en el primer mensaje? Es que así es muy engorroso. O podría hacerse cargo de actualizarlo la moderadora (previa chincheta, claro) con ayuda de los foreros.


----------



## ctos

En todo caso existe la "Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española", la que abarca todos (o la mayoría de) los países de habla hispana. No es cuestión de que la Academia e_spañola_ desee imponer una pauta a todos.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> "Tocineta" se usa coloquialmente en España a veces, sí, pero "Beacon" es un faro, y eso no se come, que yo sepa; para mí que lo estás deletreando mal. Este es un foro de Español, pero me da la impresión de que hablar y escribir correctamente en inglés te parece tan importante como en español. Corrígeme si me equivoco, no trato de ofenderte.



Tienes razón y no me ofendo al contrario te lo agradezco. Escribo mal, lo sé y esa palabra siempre me da muchos dolores de cabeza. Bueno, gracias.



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Por cierto, si todo lo que a la gente le dé por decir, cualquier cambio, cualquier préstamo, cualquier incorrección... todo es correcto si la gente lo usa, ¿para qué te molestas en escribir en un foro donde la gente viene a preguntar si esto o aquello es correcto? Para ti todo parece ser correcto a fin de cuentas.



No. Lo he dicho varias veces: decir "estoy caliente" por "tengo calor" o "estaba embarazada" por "estaba abochornada" es un error. Uno que puede causar problemas de comunicación en cualquier país de habla hispana. Si algún día el sentido de la palabra "embarazada" cambia pues no me opondré a ese uso. Sé que otros lo harán pero eso también es parte de la naturaleza de los idiomas. El idioma cambia siempre pero hay gente, siempre, que se oponen. Pero que yo sepa «embarazada» quiere decir «preñá» como decimos muy vulgarmente en Santo Domingo y no porque lo dice el diccionario sino porque lo dice la gente.

Sin entrar en muchos detalles, muchas de las palabras en tu lista, y otras que suelen tildarse de incorrectas, no son más que regionalismos. En Santo Domingo, una carpeta es _un tipo de cartera_ donde se ponen libretas. documentos y cosas así. En Miami y Nueva York, es también *una alformbra*. ¿En NY y Miami hablan mal? No sé ni me importa. Lo que sé es que ellos hablan como la gente de NY y Miami. No será la primera vez que un lugar donde se habla español se use una palabra distinta. Y por cierto, yo nunca diría «carpeta». El prestamo árabe me gusta más pero _pa' lo guto lo colore._


Si un miamino o niuyorquino me quiere meter un «estoy caliente» por un «tengo calor» pues no. Es que eso no es español. 

Te digo lo que yo opino no lo que es. No me otorgo esa autoridad.


----------



## lazarus1907

> No. Lo he dicho varias veces: decir "estoy caliente" por "tengo calor" o "estaba embarazada" por "estaba abochornada" es un error. Uno que puede causar problemas de comunicación en cualquier país de habla hispana. Si algún día el sentido de la palabra "embarazada" cambia pues no me opondré a ese uso. Sé que otros lo harán pero eso también es parte de la naturaleza de los idiomas.


Pues te vas a reír, pero he tenido conversaciones con hispanohablantes que me acusaron de ser muy inflexibles por no aceptar la evolución natural del idioma cuando les dije que "embarazada" no se usa como "abochornada" (en España, etc), que me sonaba a otra plasta del inglés. Así que ya ves: hay pensonas a las que les parece bien decirlo, aunque tú te opongas. Hoy día el que no se quiere molestar en hablar bien sólo tiene que usar el argumento de la evolución del idioma.

Me algegro de que coincidamos en varios puntos esta vez, al menos


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pues te vas a reír, pero he tenido conversaciones con hispanohablantes que me acusaron de ser muy inflexibles por no aceptar la evolución natural del idioma cuando les dije que "embarazada" no se usa como "abochornada" (en España, etc), que me sonaba a otra plasta del inglés.
> 
> Me algegro de que coincidamos en varios puntos esta vez, al menos



Pues tienes razón. Me estoy riendo desde que leí tu mensaje. Me parece una sandéz lo que dicen esos hispanohablantes. "Embarazada" es una cosa y "abochornada" es otra...que yo sepa. Y fíjate que oigo la palabra «carpeta» por «alformbra» desde hace mucho tiempo, quizá desde que tengo vida, pero me parece casi igual de extraño eso uso. 

En verdad, coíncidimos en mucho, Lazarus. Mucho de lo que dices es verdad y creo que esa lista tiene un valor pedagógico importantísimo. Lo que pasa es que no estamos de acuerdo sobre algunas palabras, eso es todo. Pero de eso hemos ya hablando hasta más de la cuenta.

Yo siempre pensé que decir «un lifting» por «una cirugía plástica» era algo sin mucho sentido (y sobre todo porque en el inglés de los EEUU 'lifting' no tiene ese significado). 

Luego me enteré de que así también dicen los franceses y que a lo mejor por la aproximación geográfica o por la inmigración española en ese país vecino se adaptó esa palabra. No sé. Pero puede ser.

(Los franceses tienen prestamos raros como *auto-stop* por lo que en EEUU decimos "hitch-hiking". Raro, raro, raro.)

Muchos iberoaméricanos toman palabras prestadas de sus vecinos por las mismas razones. No digo que sea bueno ni malo ni que se justifique ni que sea lamentable. Pero en la Argentina dicen un par de palabritas brasileiras y en la frontera de Brazil con Uruguay muchas más. Y de las italianas ni hablar.

Es una razón no una justificación. Pero parece que pasa, que siempre ha pasado, y que siempre pasará. Cuando la gente se junta, se mezcla. Cuando los idiomas se juntan, se mezclan. Lo importante, para mí, es que nos entendamos. Todavía, al día de hoy, un dominicano se puede comunicar con un español. Yo creo que eso tiene muchos beneficios.

Saludos.


----------



## alcarma~~

Pues ahora que dices lo de auto-stop, me viene a la mente un par de veces que algún guiri me ha mirado raro cuando le he dicho alguna palabra que aquí se ve ya no como anglicismo, sino como palabra en inglés directamente, porque o no significaba nada para ellos, o ni siquiera existía, y, si existía, tenía una acepción totalmente distinta. Que me quedaba yo pensando para mí misma "Pa' que te enteres de que eso te pasa por ir de lista". Uno de los problemas de este "percaling", jajaja​


----------



## lazarus1907

> (Los franceses tienen prestamos raros como auto-stop por lo que en EEUU decimos "hitch-hiking". Raro, raro, raro.)



Igual estoy diciendo una tontería, pero en España dicen "body milk" para referirse a "body lotion". Pero mejor me callo, que no sé nada de cosméticos.


----------



## Fernando

Lista (no exhaustiva) que hemos tomado del ¿inglés? por vía del francés (o de algún idioma desconocido, pero "mu" raro:

- Autoestop (Hacer dedo). SÍ. ¡Se usa en España!
- Footing (Jogging, correr)
- Leasing (con el sentido especializado de financial lease).
- Puenting 
- Lifting (según comentado por Residente).

La cuestión es la siguiente: una vez que las palabras han entrado hasta la cocina efectivamente ya no hay forma de echarlas. Siempre te saldrá algún grupo (geográfico o no) que te dirá que "pues aquí eso es perfecto". 

El problema del Spanglish es que no se discrimina nada. Todo vale. Y el problema es que para que se puedan comunicar 10 millones de personas que viven en sitios bilingües eso hace que:

1) Ellos no se entiendan con los 400 millones de hispanos (no hablemos de entender el Quijote).

2) No se entiendan con los (pongamos) 800 millones de angloparlantes (no hablemos de leer a Shakespeare).

3) No se entiendan entre una comunidad de spanglish-parlantes y otras.

Las lenguas se mueven, importan, exportan, nacen, se reproducen y (sí) mueren. Pero es necesaria una fijeza en cada momento del tiempo para que no hablemos en 400 millones de idiomas (1).

(1) Lo que sería muy hispano, por otra parte. Eso sí.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

alcarma~~ said:
			
		

> Pues ahora que dices lo de auto-stop, me viene a la mente un par de veces que algún guiri me ha mirado raro cuando le he dicho alguna palabra que aquí se ve ya no como anglicismo, sino como palabra en inglés directamente, porque o no significaba nada para ellos, o ni siquiera existía, y, si existía, tenía una acepción totalmente distinta. Que me quedaba yo pensando para mí misma "Pa' que te enteres de que eso te pasa por ir de lista". Uno de los problemas de este "percaling", jajaja​



Suelen ser los mismos. Eso de _lifting_, _esmoquin_, _footing_, _zapping_, _playback_, y varios más dejarían al estadounidense medio perplejo. Los franceses, creo, lo hacen más y por eso cada vez que no entiendo una de esas palabras busco mi diccionario francés-inglés. 

Para ellos, algo un tema _hard _es un tema fuerte (violento o sumamente sexual). También dicen «*un feeling* de mort.» Pero encuentro estos usos en castellano también. Quizá noto más los de España, a lo mejor me he ya acostumbrado a los dominicanos, pero...sí, la verdad es que no ayuda para nada saber inglés.


----------



## Misao

Bueno, después de reirme con algunos comentarios y de extrañarme con otros, he de decir que apoyo a Lazarus. 
De cara a la traducción y como traductores que somos muchos de nosotros, hemos de tener cuidado a la hora de hacer nuestro trabajo porque, suene exagerado o no, somos nosotros los que difundimos el uso de las palabras. Esto no ocurre ahora, sino que lleva ocurriendo desde que existe la traducción...y teniendo en cuenta que la traducción existe desde que existe la comunicación verbal, pues...ya os imaginaréis. 
El que se use "mouse" por ratón, "hardware" por soporte fisico, se traduzca "virtually" por "virtualmente etc se debe a que aguien hizo las primeras traducciones así...y así han seguido y la gente las ha aceptado como tal. Con el tiempo probablemente llegarán a aceptarse y a considerarse correctísimas. 
Por otro lado, tenéis que reconocer TODOOS que el español de América está influenciado por el inglés de tal manera, que a veces hay expresiones que son traducciones "word by word" del inglés que se van asentando en la lengua. Sí, ya sé, la globalización se nos echa encima, pero eso no es excusa.

También quería comentar que la RAE hace mucho tiempo que dejó de ser la institución reguladora de la lengua en España, para serlo del español. Sin embargo, resulta ser un tanto conservadora y reacia a la acepción de palabras...pero todo llegará.

Otra cosa más, creo que todo esta montaña se ha formado a resultas de que no solo en la lengua existe la norma, sino también el habla. 
La Norma es lo que teóricamente es correcto.
El Habla es el uso de la lengua.
(Entremedias está el sistema que, si os digo la verdad, no recuerdo qué papel juega en todo esto...si hay algún aficionado o amante de Saussure y la Gramática Reajustada, que me eche un cable )

El Habla llegará a ser la Norma cuando se considere correcta, sin embargo, existirá otro Habla que no concuerde en la mayoría de los casos con la Norma. Es el cuento de nunca acabar. 

La lista que Lazarus querìa hacer es una buena idea tanto para nosotros hispanohablantes como para los angloparlantes que estudian español. 
Creo, simplemente, que estamos descuidando nuestro querido idioma, algo que nos da identidad, a mi parecer. No se trata de ser inflexibles o "proteccionistas", si no de no olvidar...

Saludos desde Alemania donde la influencia del inglés es mayor que en España, aunque no os lo creáis.
Ah, y buenas noches a todos


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Hola Alcarma,

Te respondo los tres puntos.

1) Ellos no se entiendan con los 400 millones de hispanos (no hablemos de entender el Quijote).

*Yo hablo Spanglish a diario y sin embargo comprendo perfectamente bien el contenido de tu mensaje. Leí, comprendí, y me gustó la gran obra de Cervantes. No sabré escribir pero hablo perfectamente bien el español cuando quiero. Y la gran mayoría de personas que hablan spanglish también hablan castellano. Es un regionalismo como cualquier otro. No creo que porque un quiteño hable la jerga de su ciudad esto implique que no pueda expresarse perfectamente bien en castellano estándar culto. Conozco a quiteños que te hablan en los tres registros sin problema alguno. Un cordobés puede hacer lo mismo.*

2) No se entiendan con los (pongamos) 800 millones de angloparlantes (no hablemos de leer a Shakespeare).

*También hablo perfectamente el inglés y hablar spanglish no tiene nada que ver con no hablar o hablar mal el inglés, a mi entender. Yo diría que el que habla spanglish es sobre todo el que se siente cómodo en estos dos idiomas (aunque no tenga razón para hacerlo).
*

3) No se entiendan entre una comunidad de spanglish-parlantes y otras.

*Es verdad. El spanglish de Miami y el de Los Ángeles no es mi Spanglish. Ellos dicen cosas que en Nueva York no se dicen. Pero la solución es fácil, yo les pido que me lo traduzcan, la mayoría hablan inglés y español y sino uno de los dos idiomas. Pero igual cuando miro a TVE, Telefé, TVChile, no entiendo todo. Cuando vi «Transpotting» tampoco pillaba mucho de lo que se decía y es que yo no soy escocés. Cada lugar tiene su forma de hablar un poco distinta. No comprendo porqué Miami, Los Ángeles, y Nueva York serían la excepción a la regla.*

Un saludo caluroso desde la Gran Manzana y perdona el calco.


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias Misao,

Sé que he soltado un par de tonterías (o más), que he liado todo con un título y una introducción algo contradictorios y confusos, y he tratado de meter en un hilo algo que debería haber estado en varios distintos. Creo que todos han captado mi intención más o menos, o al menos eso espero.

Por cierto, tendrías que haber visto la cara que han pusieron algunos Alemanes amigos míos cuando les dije que en Inglaterra nadie usa "handy", sino "mobile" (¡qué tontería, seguro que lo has visto!).

Un saludo


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Igual estoy diciendo una tontería, pero en España dicen "body milk" para referirse a "body lotion". Pero mejor me callo, que no sé nada de cosméticos.


Aprovecho para aclarar algo. Yo no creo ser el _anti-Lazarus_. (De todos modos a ti siempre te van a resucitar ). 

O sea, por si no lo sabes, o si no lo saben, estoy de acuerdo con *mucho *de lo que dices. Tu lista es buena. Dígamos que soy fanático de tu equipo y me gusta el técnico pero que cambiaría algunos de los jugadores y con no pusiera tantos delanteros.

Creo que en principio esta lista es buena para todos como dijo una forista. Nos es muy útil y prefiero que esté como está a que no esté.

Y de todos modos, aunque no esté de acuerdo que «mouse» sea incorrecto es importante resaltar que muchos hispanohablantes sí piensan que es un extranjerismo completamente innecesario.

Siento si mi actitud ha sido un poco tosca. Es que me apongo muy fuertemente a aquellos que cambian las reglas según loS que están jugando. Y me he dado cuenta que tú no eres una de esas personas.


----------



## lazarus1907

> Y de todos modos, aunque no esté de acuerdo que «mouse» sea incorrecto es importante resaltar que muchos hispanohablantes sí piensan que es un extranjerismo completamente innecesario.
> 
> Siento si mi actitud ha sido un poco tosca. Es que me apongo muy fuertemente a aquellos que cambian las reglas según lo que están jugando. Y me he dado cuenta que tú no eres una de esas personas.



Perdona tú también por ponerme un tanto agresivo en mis comentarios. Creo que todos nos crispamos un poco con todo esto. Como dije antes, admito la metedura de pata de mi introducción; algunas palabras son incorrectas, otras se usan de manera distinta, y otras, sencillamente no entiendo por qué se usan en inglés habiendo un equivalente perfecto en español. Tan sólo quería que compartiéramos errores y comentarios para que algunos se dieran cuenta de qué están haciendo con su idioma, o en el caso de los extranjeros, para darles sugerencias.

Pero la intención es lo que cuenta, ¿no?


----------



## ctos

Street 13: Would it be a good idea for Spanish-speaking people to make an effort to say "ratón" instead of "mouse" when speaking of the computer peripheral?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pero la intención es lo que cuenta, ¿no?



¡Pues claro! Yo comprendo tu intención y también creo que has sido demasiado severo en tu auto-crítica. Una lista como la que pusiste es buena pero yo simplemente pienso que puede ser mejor. 

Y yo jamás le diría a un estudiante del español que diga «tuna» por «atún». Eso le sirviría en Puerto Rico y en algunas comunidades lingüísticas en EEUU sin embargo «atún» le sirvirá en todo un mundo compuesto por cientos de millones de personas--un idioma está supuesto a abrirte puertas no cerrartelas en la cara--y todos en Puertorro saben lo que es «atún». Le diría, si me pregunta, que así dicen algunos boricuas. Y es que si no me pregunta es que no le sirve de nada saberlo. Y con tantas palabras más útiles para aprender...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

ctos said:
			
		

> Street 13: Would it be a good idea for Spanish-speaking people to make an effort to say "ratón" instead of "mouse" when speaking of the computer peripheral?


¿Para? Lo importante es que nos comprendamos, ¿no crees? No creo tampoco que los argentinos tengan el deber de decir «sala» por «living». Me parece que ellos se entienden muy bien entre ellos y se sabeN la palabra «sala» porsiacas. Tengo amigos argentinos y creo que hablan tan bien y tan mal como los demás (pero confienso que el acento me vuelve loco).

Entiendo que algunos la prefieren pero a mí la palabra «ratón» me pone los pelos de punta. ¡¡¡Qué asco!!!  Y además nadie por aquí lo dice de esa manera. Yo no soy tan valiente. Y prefiero matar un ratón mil veces que decir esa maldita palabra. En este momento, me cuesta bastantísimo hasta escribirla.

P.D.

_Mouse_, (¿Será por Mickey Mouse?) no me suena tan fea.


----------



## ctos

Si los productores de la documentación informática en español se resolvieran a jamas usar _mouse_, sería de alabar?

Una contradicción que observo en esta charla es que por un lado se opone a la adopción de acepciones nuevas, por ejemplo incorporar "ayudar" entre las definiciones de "asistir", y por otro lado se insiste en que palabras existentes puedan tomar una nueva acepción con el resultado de que se elimine la necesidad de usar una voz inglesa.

Otra palabra a examinar es una que se usa en español por flojera: *average* (a/ver/a/ge) por decir promedio. Este caso no se relaciona en nada con la necesidad de tomar una decisión sobre nuevas acepciones. Hay una palabra justa existente.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Quién dice average en español? 

¡Ahora mismo la añado a mi lista!


----------



## ctos

Una idea se me ocurre sobre la contradicción que señalo: que se trata, digamos, de una hierarquía de valores. De mayor importancia es la preservación de voces españolas ante la corrupción que supone una voz homófona. Es decir, no hay que diluir "asistir" con "ayudar" por la mera razón de que alguna palabra inglesa que significa "ayudar" suene a la palabra "asistir". De segunda importancia es el buen encaje de palabras que vienen del extranjero y que traen consigo un verdadero aporte. O las acomodan (Uds.) agregando acepciones nuevas (ratón viene siendo un artefacto tecnológico), o las adoptan en sí, con el buen gusto que radica en el entusiasmo que merece el objeto denotado, y ¿a quién no le encuentra útil el ratoncito de ordenador? La decisión gira alrededor de la rapidez con que la voz en sí se nota en el habla del hombre promedio.


----------



## lazarus1907

Muy bien dicho.

Por cierto, "hierarquía" es la forma antigua de "jerarquía", y no se usa ya casi nunca (España). ¿Lo usas adrede así, o es por el inglés?


----------



## ctos

je-- por el inglés. Gracias.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

ctos said:
			
		

> Si los productores de la documentación informática en español se resolvieran a jamas usar _mouse_, sería de alabar?



No sé. No es mi trabajo. Y confieso que no soy neutro. A mí me daría igual que todo lo pusieran en inglés como en francés o italiano. Además, yo nunca leo la documentación. Soy aventurero.



			
				ctos said:
			
		

> Otra palabra a examinar es una que se usa en español por flojera: *average* (a/ver/a/ge) por decir promedio. Este caso no se relaciona en nada con la necesidad de tomar una decisión sobre nuevas acepciones. Hay una palabra justa existente.



¡Ay sí! En eso estamos de acuerdo. ¿Qué es eso de _average_? Suena tan ridículo. Eso es lo que yo llamo un préstamo forzado...decirlo en inglés simple y llanamente por querer pasarse de listo. Es otra forma de ser pedante, creo yo. ¡Puras majaderías!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Quién dice average en español?
> 
> ¡Ahora mismo la añado a mi lista!



Sí, sobre todo en la prensa deportiva en los Estados Unidos. Esto se está tratando de cambiar porque a los recién llegados resulta chocante. No los culpo. _Average _[aberaje] es un poco forzado, creo yo.

Te cuento que en los años setenta los hispanos aquí para el cumpleaños te compraban un queyqui ("cake"). Resulta que hubo una hola masiva de dominicanos y otros latinoamericanos del Caribe en los años ochenta y ahora es raro que escuches esa palabra. Es rechazada hoy en día. Ya casi todo el mundo dice _bizcocho _o _torta_. Ese anglicismo ha desaparcido. No me sorprendería si mucha gente jovén ni saben lo que es. Y sí lo dices demuestras tu edad y que _no estás es na'_ como dicen por acá.

De Hispanoamérica siguen llegando inmigrantes nuevos y ellos van cambiando el idioma. No todos se tragan los anglicismos sin protestar. Creo que muchas de estas palabras que hoy están de moda van a desaparecer en un futuro cercano como muchos de los prestamos del árabe, del italiano, y del francés, que han desaparecido completamente del castellano.


----------



## Hidrocálida

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Eso pensé yo. Fácilmente un par de cientos de años antes de que nadie hablara español en América; o sea, el 100% de los hispanohablantes.
> 
> 
> 
> Los españoles somos algo idiotas en este sentido: Inventamos la fregona y el chupachups, y luego oyes a hispanohablantes decir "mopear" y "lolly-pop" para referirse a estas palabras.



Hola Lazarus 
En la mañana (horario de Mèxico) quisè hacer un comentario a esta cita tuya, pero  tenia que trabajar
Me intrigò la palabra *fregona
*En Mèxico a la *fregona* le llamamos trapeador  y a la accion de limpiar el piso *trapear*
al *chupachups* (marca registrada) le llamamos *paleta* de dulce/paleta de caramelo macizo o simplemente paleta

Vaya diversidades de nuestro castellano
*
!Mil gracias por poner este hilo he aprendido un monton de cosas!
Saludos
*


----------



## lazarus1907

ctos said:
			
		

> je-- por el inglés. Gracias.


No es incorrecto. Es sencillamente arcáico y llama la atención. En cualquier caso, escribes mejor que yo.



> !Mil gracias por poner este hilo he aprendido un monton de cosas!
> Saludos


Gracias a ti por las palabras de apoyo. Al poco de empezar este hilo me sentí francamente estúpido por haberlo empezado.


----------



## ctos

"No es incorrecto. Es sencillamente arcáico y llama la atención."
_I'm probably old-fashioned myself!_
"En cualquier caso, escribes mejor que yo."
_Gracias, muy amable. Es que no sé escribir pésimo.  (Sin embargo no te tacho de escritor pésimo)._


----------



## Yuribear

Hola Lazarus,

Qué maravilloso hilo!!!! Realmente no había tenido tiempo de verlo... ya lo leeré todo con más calma después.

Lo primero que me viene en mente es algo que con frecuencia se escucha acá en San Diego....

*Introducir*......(introduce)... en lugar de decir *presentar  *a alguien.

Muchos saludos


----------



## Misao

Hi everybody! ¡hola a todos!

Por si a alguno le interesa, he empezado un nuevo hilo en el foro de Solo Español sobre la fregona, ya que he visto que a alguno de vosotros os intriga este maravilloso invento... 

Por cierto, quería añadir que mi profesor de traducción jurídica nos repetía continuamente que "case" no debía traducirse nunca como "caso", sino como "causa", ¿otra mala traducción?

¡saludos!


----------



## agromusica

LAZARUS1907: 


> Gracias a ti por las palabras de apoyo. Al poco de empezar este hilo me sentí francamente estúpido por haberlo empezado.


 
No tenrías que sentirte estúpido, señal de que a tenido éxito es la rapidez con la que ha aumentado de tamaño. Yo creo que a la mayoría de personas que participamos en ete foro nos interesa la lengua y sus usos, es más, podría decir que somos bastante apasionados en este tema, puede ser que por eso a veces haya encontronazos. De cualquier forma, estemos de acuerdo o no en el uso de la lengua, vale la pena reflexionar sobre esto.


----------



## Sabelotodo

It was mentioned at the beginning of the forum that *realizar* means to carry out, not *to realize*.  I wasn't able to read every word of every post, so I am not sure if anyone else has yet contradicted that, but I must say that it's not quite accurate.  I would call it a partial cognate.  One of the definitions of _to realize_ is "to carry out/make real/acheive/obtain" as in these examples:
--_We will realize our goals within two years._
_--I realized my dream of becoming an author._
_--The plan will be realized with the help of dozens of workers._


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No lo he repasado, que ya llevo demasiado rato con esto, pero he estado intentando actualizar, limpiar, fijar y dar esplendor a la lista y de paso propongo otro formato:

*ENGLISH WORD -> CORRECT SPANISH TRANSLATION <> WRONG OR UNUSUAL SPANISH TRANSLATION
(NOTES OR REAL MEANING OF THE WRONG FORM)*

*- "Andalusian"*->"Andaluz/a"<>"Andalusiano/a".

*- "Actually"*->"De hecho", "en realidad", "hasta"... <>"Actualmente" ("now", "presently"...).

*- "Applicant"*->"solicitante", "postulante" (América)<>"Aplicante" (doesn't exist).

*- "Bacon"*->"Bacón" (not very used), "beicon", "tocino" (America), "panceta" (Spain).

*- "Bizarre"*->"raro", "estrafalario"... <>"Bizarro" ("brave", "generous").

*- "Blank"*->"en blanco"<>"Blanco" ("white").

*- "Bland diet*"->"Dieta suave"<>"Dieta blanda" (see "soft diet").

*- "To call back"*->"Devolver la llamada"<>"Llamar para atrás" (Spanish doesn't have phrasal verbs like that, so "llamar para atrás" would be "call turning your body backwards").

*- "To click"*->"Hacer clic", "pinchar", "seleccionar", "pulsar", "oprimir"<>"Clickar","clickear" ("clicar" and "cliquear" exist as verbs, but they aren't very used, at least in Spain). 

*- "Catapult"*->"Tirachinas"(hand catapult, Spain), "resortera" (hand catapult, Mexico), "catapulta" (siege machine).

*- "Commercial"*(TV)->"anuncio [publicitario]" (Spain) <> "Comercial" (adjective in "commercial activities", "business card"... or short form of "agente comercial" ("salesman").

*- "Constipated"*->"Estreñido"<>"Constipado" ("cold" as illness, the adjective for "to have a cold").

*- "Question"*->"Pregunta","cuestión" (Be careful: "question" can be translated as two different words of similar meanings: "pregunta" is what you ask waiting for a direct answer with the info you need, but "cuestión" means "matter", although it may have the form of a "pregunta". For example: "Shall the USA attack Iran?" as the title of a debate is a "pregunta" and a "cuestión" too, but "what's the time?" is a "pregunta", but not a "cuestión").

*- "Deception"*->"Engaño" <>"Decepción" ("disappointment", also "deception" but this isn't a popular meaning for it).

*- "Embarrassed*"->"Avergonzada/o", "abochornada/o"<>"Embarazada" ("pregnant"!).

*- "Event"*->"Suceso", "acontecimiento", "prueba"... (Spain)<>"Evento" ("thing that happens", "unforeseen happening").

*- "Eventual"*(en)->"Consiguiente" (if is expressing a consequence) or "final"<>"Eventual"(Spanish for "possible", "incidental", "temporary").

*- "Exit"*->"Salida"<>"Éxito" ("success").

*- "Font"*->"Fundición"<>"Fuente" ("fountain", "source", "serving dish").

*- "To hitchhike"*-> "Hacer autoestop", "hacer dedo" (Spanish slang)<>"Hacer auto-stop" ("auto-stop" is the French form).

*- "Honesty"*->"Sinceridad", "franqueza"<>"Honestidad" ("modesty", "decency", "fairness").

*- "To introduce"*->"Presentar" (to make a person being known by other)<>"Introducir" ("to insert").

*- "To jog"*->"Hacer footing" (Spain)<>"Correr"("to run"), "trotar"("to trot", to walk fastly).

*- "Juice"* (fruit)->"Zumo" (Spain)<>"Jugo" ("meat juice" in Spain).

*- "Lecture"*->"Charla", "clase", "conferencia"... <> "Lectura" (usually means "reading", since the the "lecture" meaning is impopular now).

*- "Link"*->"Enlace", "vínculo".

*- "To monitor"*->"Controlar", "vigilar", "seguir", "observar", "supervisar"... ("Monitorear" (America) and "monitorizar"(Spain) can be used for automatic monitoring).

*- "Mouse"*->"Ratón" (Spain).

*- "Negligible"*->"Insignificante"<>"Negligible" (it doesn't exist in Spanish).

*- "Pretend"*->"Fingir", "disimular"(Spain)<>"Pretender" ("to expect", "to try to" or "to court").

*- "Preservative"*->"Conservante"<>"Preservativo" ("condom"!).

*- "To realize"* (as a synonym of "understand" or "recognize")->"Darse cuenta"<>"Realizar".

*- "To record"*->"Registrar", "grabar", "medir"... <>"Recordar" ("to remember").

*- "To remove"*->"Quitar", "eliminar"... <>"Remover" (not totally wrong, but its main meaning is "to stir", "to toss", "to move round"...)

*- "To report"*->"informar", "denunciar" (Spain)<>"Reportar"("bring", "obtain"...).

*- "Resort"*->"Recurso", "lugar de vacaciones" (holiday resort)<>"Resorte" (mechanical spring).

*- "To resume"*->"Reanudar"<>"Resumir"("to summarize").

*- "Scanner"*->"Escáner".

*- "Sensible"*(en)->"Sensato"<>"Sensible" (Spanish for "sensitive")

*- "Sensitive"*->"Sensible"(es)<>"Sensitivo".

*- "Soft diet"*->"Dieta blanda"<>"Dieta suave".

*- "Standard"*->"Estándar".

*- "Topic"*->"Asunto", "tema"<>"Tópico" ("commonplace", "trivial, "cliché"…).

*- "Versus"*->"Contra"<>"Versus" (it doesn't exist in Spanish; it means "towards" in latin).


----------



## agromusica

y ahora me gustaría echar dos frases más al ruedo: 

Dos frases, que por comunes, no pasan nunca desapercibidas en relaciones interculturales:

*"Control remoto"* y *"pase de abordar",* 

para nosotros los mexicanos, dos palabras muy comunes, completamente admitidas, asimiladas y nunca puestas en duda, que en cambio a los hispanoparlantes de la península (y puede ser que de algún otro lugar) podría poner intranquilos y provocar alguna que otra risa.

En españa a esos dos objetos se les llama *"mando a distancia"* y *"tarjeta de embarque"* respectivamente y reclaman que la forma mexicana es una traducción literal de los términos ingleses *"remote control" *y *"boarding pass",* lo cual es verdad. 
Al conforntarnos con esta situación se nos "mueve un poco el tapete", para que decir mentiras, pero de lo que no hay duda es que palabras como esta, tan arraigadas ya en nuestra lengua y nuestra cultura, nos identifican, y por más ridículo que resulte haber adoptado una lógica de otra lengua en lugar de la propia al nombrar un objeto , no creo que a estas alturas valga la pena cambiar nuestra forma de hablar solo por intentar mantener una lengua intacta. Ya es demasiado tarde. Hay cambios en la lengua y en la cultura que son incontrolables e irreversibles: ¡¡¡¡intenten cambiar la forma de hablar a 100 millones de personas!!!!!

Saludos


----------



## agromusica

> Dr. Quizá
> Senior Member
> 
> No lo he repasado, que ya llevo demasiado rato con esto, pero he estado ntentando actualizar, limpiar, fijar y dar esplendor a la lista y de paso propongo otro formato:
> 
> *ENGLISH WORD -> CORRECT SPANISH TRANSLATION <> WRONG OR UNUSUAL SPANISH TRANSLATION*
> *(NOTES OR REAL MEANING OF THE WRONG FORM*


 
¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES!!!!! Un trabajo muy bueno

pero hay algunas con las que no estoy de acuerdo, estamos hablando de el español sensu lato o el español de España!!!!!!!:
* 
"To jog"*->"Hacer footing"<>"Correr"("to run"), "trotar"("to trot", to walk fastly).  * En méxico se dice trotar o correr nunca hacer footing!!!!!!*

*Honesty"*->"Sinceridad", "franqueza"<>"Honestidad" ("modesty", "decency", "fairness").
*Sinceridad y honestidad pueden ser utilizadas como sinónimos*

*"Event"*->"Suceso", "acontecimiento", "prueba"... (Spain)<>"Evento" ("thing that happens", "unforeseen happening"). 
*Evento y suceso son sinónimos*

*"Juice"* (fruit)->"Zumo" (Spain)<>"Jugo" ("meat juice" in Spain).
*Lo mismo de arriba: Zumo se dice en españa, jugo en muchos otros paises*

*"To realize"*->"Darse cuenta"<>"Realizar" ("to carry out", "to do", "to fulfill"...).
*to realize en inglés también quiere decir realizar en español (claro , no con el sentido de darse cuenta.*

*"Versus"*->"Contra"<>"Versus" (it doesn't exist in Spanish; it means 
"towards" in latin).
*Versus se puede utilizar en español.....es latín. como se utiliza currículum, etc.*


saludos


----------



## Jellby

Para cambiar la forma de hablar de 100 millones de personas basta con que salga en la tele 

"Control remoto" sí me suena más o menos bien, y se oye/lee mucho, pero "pase de abordar" sí es cierto que me suena horrible, probablemente porque no estoy acostumbrado y porque "abordar" me suena más a "asaltar", como hacían los piratas. Y luego está que "pasar" también significa (entre otras 63 cosas) "no tener ganas", así que parece que "pase de abordar" signifique: "háganos el favor de no asaltar el avión"  Aparte, la construcción "de + inf." me suena también extraña (aunque se use), preferiría "pase de abordaje", ésta la aceptaría tan bien como "control remoto".


----------



## agromusica

> parece que "pase de abordar" signifique: "háganos el favor de no asaltar el avión"  Aparte, la construcción "de + inf." me suena también extraña (aunque se use), preferiría "pase de abordaje", ésta la aceptaría tan bien como "control remoto".


 
jajajaja, es muy bueno, paso de subirme al avión.

Tranquilo, También se dice "pase de abordaje"

y por lo de la tele, puede ser que tengas razón, pero no creo que se tenga la intención de hacerlo


----------



## Dr. Quizá

agromusica said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES!!!!! Un trabajo muy bueno



Uf, pues me parece que he metido la pata poniéndolas en ese orden  



> pero hay algunas con las que no estoy de acuerdo, estamos hablando de el español sensu lato o el español de España!!!!!!!:
> *
> "To jog"*->"Hacer footing"<>"Correr"("to run"), "trotar"("to trot", to walk fastly).  * En méxico se dice trotar o correr nunca hacer footing!!!!!!*
> 
> *"To realize"*->"Darse cuenta"<>"Realizar" ("to carry out", "to do", "to fulfill"...).
> *to realize en inglés también quiere decir realizar en español (claro , no con el sentido de darse cuenta.*




Ahora los cambio.



> *Honesty"*->"Sinceridad", "franqueza"<>"Honestidad" ("modesty", "decency", "fairness").
> *Sinceridad y honestidad pueden ser utilizadas como sinónimos*



Yo, sin conocer con total precisión "honesty", diferencio "sinceridad" como de palabra y "honestidad" como de acto, sin que sean completamente iguales sus significados.



> *"Event"*->"Suceso", "acontecimiento", "prueba"... (Spain)<>"Evento" ("thing that happens", "unforeseen happening").
> *Evento y suceso son sinónimos*



Eso estuve pensando. A ver qué dice quien lo propuso al respecto.




> *"Juice"* (fruit)->"Zumo" (Spain)<>"Jugo" ("meat juice" in Spain).
> *Lo mismo de arriba: Zumo se dice en españa, jugo en muchos otros paises*



Por eso puse "Spain".




> *"Versus"*->"Contra"<>"Versus" (it doesn't exist in Spanish; it means
> "towards" in latin).
> *Versus se puede utilizar en español.....es latín. como se utiliza currículum, etc.*



El problema es que se usa (en todas las veces que recuerdo) como "contra" por influencia del inglés, no por su significado en latín, que es bien distinto.


----------



## kevcito

Sabelotodo said:
			
		

> It was mentioned at the beginning of the forum that *realizar* means to carry out, not *to realize*. I wasn't able to read every word of every post, so I am not sure if anyone else has yet contradicted that, but I must say that it's not quite accurate. *I would call it a partial cognate*. One of the definitions of _to realize_ is "to carry out/make real/acheive/obtain" as in these examples:
> --_We will realize our goals within two years._
> _--I realized my dream of becoming an author._
> _--The plan will be realized with the help of dozens of workers._


 
Perdonad si vuelvo a repetir algo sobre lo que ya se ha discutido. En respuesta al comentario de sabelotodo, quizás quede mejor otra traducción de "realizar," eso de "to fulfill (a dream, ambition/goal, etc.)." 

Creo que vale decir asimismo que es de mayor importancia discutir sobre únicamente el uso de la gramáica según las normas actualmente. Siendo yo mismo estudiante de lenguas, resulta más bien fácil entrar en las matices del español; es decir, uno puede expresarse en cierta manera sin cometer errores gramaticales, pero al hispanohablante suena raro. 

Estrictamente en este sentido me parece mejor que no derivemos de la finalidad de este hilo (en el foro) entrando en las muchas excepciones técnicas--éstas valen para pocos.


----------



## lonchibon

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Por favor, terminemos esta pelea. Existen, en cuanto que están incluidas en el DRAE, pero las he puesto como advertencia para aquellos que vayan a España, porque allí esas expresiones, o bien no se conocen en absoluto, o se consideran incorrectas... porque nunca hemos tenido el influjo del inglés norteamericano que tiene ciertos países en Hispanoamérica.
> De nuevo, no digo que esté mal; digo que no se usan en España y en las escuelas te corregirían si las usaras, porque ningún profesor tiene la obligación de reaprender el castellano que le enseñaron en la escuela cuando eran pequeños. Eso supondría releerse el diccionario entero página por página cada año por si el Inglés nos hubiera metido algún nuevo significado através de Hispanoamérica. Si acabamos influenciados del mismo modo (y queda bien poco para eso), pues nada... acabaremos todos hablando Espanglish, y ya no usaré paréntesis ni pondré palabras en el Foro.
> El DRAE está para incorporar las acepciones del uso del Español... en el mundo hispanohablante. Si la acepción está recogida, es correcta y punto. Pero no significa que se use en todos sitios.
> 
> Vale.


 

Lazarus, yo creo que el hecho de que una palabra introducida al español por influencia del inglés, una vez aceptada por la RAE, no puede considerarse spanglish; es español y punto. Y me parece que tu comentario insinúa que en Hispanoamérica hemos sustituido el español por el spanglish, como si hubiéramos deformado por completo nuestro lenguaje, lo cual es falso. El hecho de que estas palabras no se usen en España no las hace menos válidas. Esta discusión se llama "Those words are English ones and not Spanish ones!", no "Palabras del español que no se utilizan en España, único y verdadero centro del mundo hispanoparlante"


----------



## Fernando

lonchibon, por favor, no saquemos a pasear las banderas.

Como ya hemos dicho en este hilo en varias ocasiones, en España tenemos otros defectos (galicismos, laísmos, por ejemplo) que no se dan en Iberoamérica y que NO han sido aceptados por la comunidad hispanohablantes como válidos.


----------



## Patton

relevante for relevant. It should be pertinente.


----------



## Jellby

*- "Similarity"*->"Semejanza","similitud"<>"Similaridad" (it doesn't exist in Spanish, but I've seen it in printed in prestigious scientific journals).


----------



## lazarus1907

Vamos a ver, *Dr. Quizá*:

Hay que tener cuidado al intercambiar "*honestidad*" y "honesty", porque aunque sean casi sinónimos a veces, se usan frecuentemente con sentidos distintos en ambos idiomas: 

_Una persona honesta y trabajadora (aquí es "decente", "pudoroso"...)_

También se puede usar en el sentido de "honrado", "íntegro", que es el que se usa en inglés con más frecuencia en cierta manera ("que no miente o engaña", "justo"), pero el sentido de "decente","respetable" se considera arcaico en inglés.

"*Evento*" y "*event*" no son sinónimos en España (de ahí los paréntesis). Se ha incluido en el DRAE como "Suceso importante y programado, de índole social, académica, artística o deportiva" en países hispanoamericanos, y supongo que tarde o temprano, también en España debido a su creciente uso en la televisión y la prensa; pero esto es debido al inglés. *¡Mi DRAE de 1992 no recoge esta acepción!* Los de mi generación y aquéllos mayores que yo no usan esta palabra de esta manera.

"Realizar" en vez de "realize" era en el sentido de "darse cuenta", claro está, que es cuando se usa mal. He añadido a mi lista una aclaración: cuando "realize" = "become aware".

En cuanto a las demás, ¡que se defiendan otros, que yo no las he puesto!


----------



## lazarus1907

lonchibon said:
			
		

> Lazarus, yo creo que el hecho de que una palabra introducida al español por influencia del inglés, una vez aceptada por la RAE, no puede considerarse spanglish; es español y punto. Y me parece que tu comentario insinúa que en Hispanoamérica hemos sustituido el español por el spanglish, como si hubiéramos deformado por completo nuestro lenguaje, lo cual es falso. El hecho de que estas palabras no se usen en España no las hace menos válidas. Esta discusión se llama "Those words are English ones and not Spanish ones!", no "Palabras del español que no se utilizan en España, único y verdadero centro del mundo hispanoparlante"



¡Dios mío!

Por favor, lee todos mis mensajes, porque ya he explicado muchas veces que el título y la explicación son confusos, que empecé con una idea, y acabé mezclando muchas otras. En ningún momento he dicho que el español de España sea el correcto, y la verdad, me estoy cansando de repetirme. Ya me he disculpado varias veces. 

Anglicismos, galicismos y otros "ismos" en general están destruyendo nuestra lengua por pura ignorancia generalizada de nuestro propio idioma, y si me preguntas, una de las razones ha sido la tecnología: La gente joven y menos formada ve más la televisión y se conecta más a internet, donde están expuestos a muchas palabras extranjeras, y son, no sólo los que están cambiando el uso de las palabras, sino el futuro de la lengua. La gente mayor con más cultura y formación, con frecuencia se resisten a las nuevas tecnologías y no participan en ellas. Por esto, en mi opinión, se está deformando el lenguaje (tanto en América como en España).

Vale


----------



## danielfranco

Señor lazarus1907:
Mi más sincera admiración por haber tenido el valor de iniciar un hilo que seguramente usted sabía que causaría polémica. Lástima que varios foristas han creído necesario encontrar algo ofensivo entre todos los puntos de vista que se han ofrecido aquí. Creo yo que este hilo hubiera sido de gran utilidad y hasta de diversión si muchos hubiésemos dejado a un lado, por unos cuantos momentos al menos, nuestros paradigmas regionalistas antes de haber opinado en esta sección del foro.
Gracias por las buenas intenciones.
Saludos desde Norteamérica.
Dan F


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias Daniel. Me alegro de que no todos piensen que empecé todo ésto para criticar el español de otros países .


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Lazarus, y algunos ya no lo piensan. Yo creo que ya está bueno. Hablemos mejor del tema:

Yo tengo una duda. "Echar por tierra" algo («jeter par terre») es un galicismo? Esa expresión no se usa en dominicano y me suena a francés pero puede también ser pura coíncidencia. Y también oigo "recular" la que está en el DRAE y pienso que es correctísma pero quisiera saber si se usa en otros países Americanos porque también me suena algo francés («reculer»).


----------



## fenixpollo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Anglicismos, galicismos y otros "ismos" en general están destruyendo nuestra lengua por pura ignorancia generalizada de nuestro propio idioma...


 Lo mismo que habían de decir los habitantes de Hispania que hablaban el Latín de Roma cuando se empezaba a cambiar ese idioma universal con modismos, regionalismos y frases prestadas de los tribus bárbaros.  

Los idiomas existen en un estado de evolución perpetua y cambio contínuo.  Nada va a destruir el español... va a seguir creciendo y cambiando y tomando otra forma.


----------

